# كلنا ضد كلام الانبا كيرلس فى الفضائيات



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

ظهر الانبا كيرلس اسقف قنا فى اكثر من قناة فضائية وبالاخص على قناة المحور ودريم

يشير الى توقف الاضطهاد على الاقباط وشكره للامن المصرى واعتبار ان الموت علينا حق 

مستغربا من عويل اهل نجع حمادى له صباح اليوم من حرق ونهب وسرقة بيوتهم وممتلكاتهم الشخصية

وانهى كلامه بتغير الحادثه  وعدم انسياق الاقباط وراى الشائعات

وامام هذا الكلام الواضح جدا انه مضغوط عليه وتحدت تهديدات امنيه رهيبة

كنا نتمنى ان يصمد امامها مثلما فعلا اسود الكنيسة السابقين كالانبا ويصا اسقف البلينا والانبا بيمن والانبا مرقس

ولكن امامنا اله السماء نصرخ اليه من اجل اولاده الذى سال دمائهم ليه العيد ومازال الاضطهاد مستمر على كل الاصعدة من المسلمين والنظام والامن والاعلام والصحافة وكل ما هو غير مسيحى

++++++++++++++++++++++++
ليه كدا بس يا انبا كيرلس ليه

ليه يجدعان تعملو كدا فينا
حرام بجد بجد حرام عليكم
الاقباط بيتداس عليهم وانتم مش هنا ليه تغير كلامك يا انبا كيرلس ليه بس
هنفضل نموت فى محافظه ورا محافظه
بسبب الجبن اللى فينا 
​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2010)

*للاسف اذا كان هذا صح وحدث بالفعل*
*واضح*
*ان زيارات الامن والمسئولين بأستثناء المحافظ المحسوب على المسيحية*
*قد ادت الى الهدوء فعلا*
*لا اى تطور سيكون الاقباط هم الخسرانيين*
*لان الله محبه*
*وهم همج*
*تعتقد من الخاسر*
*تعودنا منذ الصغر ان نقول لمن يوذينا بأى عمل كان الله يسامحك*
*وادى هذا بالتعامل مع الهمج بفهمها بطريقه اخرى اننا ضعاف*
*واعتقد انه نما فينا الضعف ( فى رد الفعل ) فقط*
*لانه ليس بالضرورى ان نكون همج حتى نصير اقوياء*
*نحن اقوياء بأيماننا*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2010)

معاك حق يا كيوبيد ربنا يرحمنا بجد

ميرسي علي الموضوع

بس اكيد ربنا مش هيضيع حقهم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2010)

ربنا عمره مش هيضيع حق اولاده
اللى دمهم اتسفك من اجله​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2010)

*الظاهر اننا اتعودنا مش نمشى جنب الحيط لا احنا بنشيل الحيط وبندفن تحتيه 

ليه كدة يا انبا كيرلس ليه ​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 يناير 2010)

*اكيد هو له وجهه نظر
وربنا هو اللى يعرف
وهو اللى هيتصرف​*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يناير 2010)

*الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي *
* تم الاتصال بية في برنامج 10 مساءأ*
* ونفي خبر اعتكاف قداسة البابا وقال ب الفظ الواحد:*
* قداسة البابا لم يفكر ف الاعتكاف وهذا الكلام علي مسئولية الشخصية *
* وهذا الكلام رددتة الاعلامية مني الشاذلي ف نهاية حلقتها*
* ع جانب اخر*
* قدم قداستة جزيل الشكر الي الدولة ورجال الامن المركزي خلال المكالمة التلفونية التي اجرتها الاعلامية مني الشاذي *
* وكرر ايضا شكرة ببرنامج 90 دقيقة *
* اية رايكم ف كلام سيدنا مع كل احترامنا وتقدرينا لنيافتة؟؟؟*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يناير 2010)

*غريبة لية  كدا بس​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يناير 2010)

*حرام بجد 
مهو كدة هيحصل الاف الحوادث لينا وهيموتوا  اولادنا طلما بنسكت وبنشكر كمان رجال الامن 
حرام بجد 
لية يا سيدنا 
لية مناخدش موقف ووقفة صلبة ضدد اللي بيحصل ونطالب الحكومة بالعدل واخذ حق اولادنا 
لية بنبارك الظلم 

مرسي يا مينا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2010)

انا استغربت جدااااااااااااااا انه غير كلامه بالصورة دى 
طيب ليه يحصل كده 
ونرجع نزعل ان حقنا بينداس ​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

يا حبيبي الي متابع القضية من الاول يعرف ليه قال كده الانبا 
و معو حق الف بالمية 
و انتو بتحكو من وراء كومبيوتراكم و جايين تتفلسفو تقترحو افكار من مخيلتكم 
ما فكرتمش لحظة انو بكذو بيحمينا من سفك دماء قاادم 
ما فكرتوش ان التهديدات بتوصلو كل دقيقة معلش راح تمانة مش ضروري يروح اكتر عشان تسكتو بعدين 
نحن مش قدها هم اكثر عددا و عتادا 

لاتدينو لكي لا تدانو انتم في هذا المقال ادنتم الانبا كيرلس و دون ان تفهمو السبب و ده غلط و انتم بكل صراحة غلطانيين 
الانسان عمل كده عشان يحمي اولاده 

و ربنا يسامحكم تعلمو يا اذكياء 

لا تدينو كي لا تدانو انتو مش قد المسؤولية ما تدخلوش في امور انتم اصغر منها 

و ع فكرة القرار و طريقة الكلام اتفق عليها و نوقش عليها و انتهى 
ده الحل الرحيم فاسكتو و بلاش ارائكم و انتم لا تملكون ابسط خلفية لاعطاء الرأي 

و ما عند و لا واحد فيكم حكمة و خدمة و رقي الانبا كيرلس 
و ما حدش زعلان قدو فالرجاء التوقف عن الجدل الغير مسؤول 

في امور اكبر من حضراتكم لا انتم اكثر حكمة و لا اكثر محبة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

المسيحيه لا تعرف العنف

لو عرفته لصارت الدنيا غابه و احنا وحوش

ممكن نستنجد بالامم المتحده انما هنعمل ايه يعني

هنفجر ولا هنضرب

ساعتها يسوع هيقول لنا ابتدعوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم


ربنا موجود و لكن ينبغي شئ من الحزم لكي يعرف كل شخص حدوده

الانفعال مش حل يا جامعه و الا مصر هتبقي لبنان تانيه


نعم للحزم لا للعنف

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2010)

*يا جماعه اهدوا بس وافهموا واحده واحده 
انا تابعت كل البرامج وفى الاول اتضايقت زيكوا واكتر وبكيت من احساسى  بالقهر صدقونى
لكن بعد ما فكرت فى كلامه  لاقيت انه ده اكبر صح 
ليه بقى
لانه مش من مصلحتنا ابدااا يطلع  فى البرامج ويثير الناس بالكلام لانه احنا اللى وقتها  هنخسر 
شبابنا متعودش يكون ارهابى ده من ناحيه وكمان لازم نهدى علشان محدش يتلكك ويقول دول بيثيروا فتنه وحقنا وحق شهدائنا يروح
اذا كان هو بيقول كده فى البرامج تأكدوا ان الموضوع مختلف فى التعامل مع الموقف فى الواقع على المستوى الامنى والسياسى
احنا اعلنا اننا مش هنرضى بالمجالس العرفيه ولا بالقبلات المزيفه ولا هتكفينا كلمة اعتذار
الموضوع مصعد جداااااا لاعلى المستويات وفى اهتمام رياسى كبير بالموضوع  
اعيد واقول مكانش ينفع يطلع مسؤول كنسى ايا كان يثير الشعب ويحثهم على الانتقام لان النتيجه هتكون المزيد من الخساير من ولادنا واخواتنا
يا جماعه الناس فى نجع حمادى محبوسين فى بيوتهم بيبلوا العيش الناشف وياكلوه لانهم ممنوعين من النزول للشوارع .. الاطفال بتبكى والامهات قلقانه على ولادها
لازم نفهم الامر كويس وعمر ما الحكمه كانت ضعف
واللى بيميزنا عن غيرنا اننا لا عمرنا كنا ولا هنكون  ارهابيين ولا همجيين زيهم
اطمنوا ربنا موجود و  حقنا عنده فمش هيضيع​*


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2010)

*صحيح كلام غريب


ولكن ربنا مش هيسيب حق اولاده​*


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

10 على 10 يا دونا كده الرد او بلاش


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2010)

*اتمنى ان كلام الانبا كيرلس ميتحسبش علينا بعدين*​


----------



## krimkrm (10 يناير 2010)

*ياجماعة انا سمعت كلام الانبا كيرلس على دريم والقاهرة اليوم
1- فى دريم نفى الكلام اللى قالة ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط من ان فى تهديدات وكسف الراجل وان الحادث فردى والناس فرحانة ان عيالها قتلوا  لدرجة ان فى واحدة زارها ابنها مات كانت بتزغرط وان الامن شاف دورة وكله تمام وياريت منمشيش وراء الاشاعات
2- كرر نفس الكلام على القاهرة اليوم ونفى كلام مايكل منير ولكن مايكل اكد ان كل الكلام اللى هو قالة كان واخده من الانبا كيرلس فى مكالمة تليفون 
3- حتى طريقته فى الكلم كأنه مش زعلان على الشباب اللى راح ويقول كل شى تمام ومسلمش غير على بتاع الامن وزعلان من الناس اللى عايزين المحافظ يمشى
لو مفيش تفسير واضح لرد فعل الانبا كيرلس فاعتقد ان احنا كلنا مش عايزينة علشان هو ضيع مجهود الناس لدرجة  ان عمر اديب نفسه مكنش مصدق ويقولهم هو مش الانبا كيرلس ده مسيحى ولا تشابه اسماء يعنى بلاش حد يتكلم خلاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2010)

*طيب يا جماعه يعنى انتوا كنتوا تفضلوا انه يطلع يقول يلا يا شباب ورونا الهمه
كله يجمع عصيانه ومطاويه واى مسلم تلاقوه فى وشكوا خلصوا عليه 
كنتوا عاوزينه يقول مش لازم نسكت ويلا ناخد حقنا بايدينا
كسروا وانهبوا ودمروا هما مش احسن مننا والعين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى اظلم
مش جايز انه قاصد يقولنا كونوا حكماء كالحيّات 
عمرررررررررنا ما هنكون زيهم وزى ما البابا قال لعمرو اديب فى مقابلته عمرك شفت ارهابى مسيحى*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *طيب يا جماعه يعنى انتوا كنتوا تفضلوا انه يطلع يقول يلا يا شباب ورونا الهمه
> كله يجمع عصيانه ومطاويه واى مسلم تلاقوه فى وشكوا خلصوا عليه
> كنتوا عاوزينه يقول مش لازم نسكت ويلا ناخد حقنا بايدينا
> كسروا وانهبوا ودمروا هما مش احسن مننا والعين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى اظلم
> ...





*يا دونا محدش قال كدا

بس مينفيش كل حاجه حصلت احنا عمرنا ما هنطلع ونكسر ونعمل كدا 

بس فى قانون ممكن يجيب لنا حقنا

كلام الانبا كيرلس كدا  يتاخد ضدنا واكن مفيش اى حاجه حصلت
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2010)

*لا اطمن انا واثقه ان الكلام مع الامن وفى التحقيقات مختلف ومعروف ان الكلام الاعلامى ده للتهدئه ومينفعش يتقال غير كده الدنيا مش ناقصه شياط 
وهانى عزيز لما يقول ان المره دى مختلفه ومش هنسكت اعرف ان ده كلام البابا مش كلامه
احنا مش حمل خسارة حد تانى كفايه دول كسروا قلبنا وضيعوا اى فرحه للعيد فى كل البيوت *


----------



## maged18 (10 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ظهر الانبا كيرلس اسقف قنا فى اكثر من قناة فضائية وبالاخص على قناة المحور ودريم
> 
> يشير الى توقف الاضطهاد على الاقباط وشكره للامن المصرى واعتبار ان الموت علينا حق
> 
> ...



مش عارف بجد اقول ايه بس فعلا كده هيقوله ان المسيحين خايفين احنا بطبق كلام السيد المسيح غلط مش معنى ان نحب اعدانا ونقول ربنا يسامحك ما نسالش انتم بتعملوا كده ليه فينا زي السيد المسيح في المحاكمة سال مش معقولة كده وعشان كده لو اي حد فيكم   شاف البرنامج اللي عملوه عمرو اديب مع البابا قال عمرو ممكن المسيحين معندهمش قوة الكلمة لو فعلا ده حصل هكون فعلا قلبي حزين جدا فاكرين ساعة وفاء قسطنطين لما واقفنا واقفة مكنش هاممنا اي حد ورجعت الحمد الله اصل ربنا عارف وشايف ومش معنى كده ان لا نعترف بان هناك اضطهاد لازم نشكى لربنا  ولا لاي حد بجد مش عارف اقول اي كلام غير ربنا هو بقى اللي يتصرف واحنا كمسيحين نصلي من قلوبنا ان ربنا يبعد عنا الاضطهاد


----------



## عراقية للموت (10 يناير 2010)

حرام والله


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 يناير 2010)

انا معاك با كيوبد فى كل كلامك ... 
احنا طول عمرنا فى عصر استشهاد .. من ساعة مادخلوا علينا زمان بالسيوف ..فى الاحتلال الاسلامى

المفروض نقول الحقيقة كاملة ادام القنوات .. مش نقول مفيش .. 
ان كنا هنقول مفيش .. يا ترى مين اللى هيقول ان المسيحين فى اضطهاد ؟؟؟
عايزين مين يقولها .. عايزين المسلمين يقولوها .. ولا الاوروبين اللى نايمين فى العسل ( يدوبك بينقلوا الاخبار )
اللى حصل ده مش هيقف .. لازم ناخد وقفة صح ..
هل المسيح علمنا نغير الحقايق .. هل علمنا نخاف من الناس .. المسيح فى عز عزابه ..قال للجندى انت ضربتنى ليه ..؟؟ من غير تلاعب باللفاظ ومن غير خوف

ليرحمنا ربنا من الحيات المحرقة ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

> هل المسيح علمنا نغير الحقايق .. هل علمنا نخاف من الناس .. المسيح فى عز عزابه ..قال للجندى انت ضربتنى ليه ..؟؟ من غير تلاعب باللفاظ ومن غير خوف
> 
> ليرحمنا ربنا من الحيات المحرقة ..


 
نفس تفكيري يا ابن الملك

ربنا يباركك

و يهون علينا سواء مسيحيين بالمولد او الاشد عذابا نحن المؤمنون الجدد مردود لنا الصاع صاعين و نقتل كانما عن عصابه خرجنا

ربنا موجود

سلام و نعمه


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

اقولك علي حاجه يا كيوبيد انا شوفت الانبا كيرلس في مرة بيصلي وهو بيبكي وبحرارة
ومن ساعة ما شوفته وانا واثقة مليون في المية انه استحالة يكدب او يخاف من اي حاجه
علشان كده مش هقدر اسمي اللي عمله ده كدب وجبن منه
استحالة يعمل كده
يا كيوبيد ده اتبعتله جواب تهديد ومش خاف والمجزرة دي هو المقصود بيها مش الاولاد
لو فعلا هو ممكن يخاف كان استخبي ومش نزل يوم ليلة العيد بالعكس راح وعمل القداس
بس مش هنكر اني متضايقة جدا من الكلام ده لكن متأكده ان في حكمة من ورا الكلام ده
انا اللي مضايقني قلوب الناس بالذات اهالي الشهداء اكيد جوه قلوبهم نار كانوا منتظرين حد يطفيها
كده النار هتزيد اكتر في قلوبهم
وخايفة انهم يفكروا ان محدش هيجيب حقهم وينزلوا ياخدوا حقهم بنفسهم
كده ناس كتير هتموت حرام بجد
ربنا يستر ويرحمنا ويحمينا من شرهم ومن شر ابليس​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2010)

اكيد الكنيسه حكيمه في قراراتها
ولازم كلنا نكون معها مش نقف ضدها

واكيد كلامهم دا في حكمه للامور تانيه احنا مش شايفنها
بلاش احنا كمان نكون عليهم زي غيرنا
ونسلم امورنا لربنا واكيد هيتصرف

دا الهنا قوي وهيدافع عنا
وقادر علي كل شئ

وربنا موجود
المهم نصلي ونصوم
دا سلاحنا القوي اللي نقدر نغلب بيه كل حيل عدونا
لانه اعلن الحرب علينا ومنتظر وقعنا
بلاش نديله الفرصه عشان يكسبنا
لما نشكك في اراء المسئولين عن بيعه الله

يسوع يرحمنا كلنا ويقوينا ويثبتنا​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2010)

*من المخزى ان الانبا كيرلس*​ 
*يعمل كده ويفتكر انه بكده بيهدى النفوس*​ 
*على الاقل يصمت ولا يتكلم كما يفعل البابا شنودة*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2010)

نشكر ربنا على كل حاجة وبعدين انتو متعرفوش الضغوط اللى بتعرضلها بس المفروض لنا فاهمين لحومة بتاعتنا كفية بقى الانبا كيرلس هيتحملهم ولا هيستحمل ولاده مترحموهم انتو مستنين ايه مستنين انو يمسك سيف ويطع يقتل فيهم ولا مستنين ايه هو بدل منصليلة ربنا معاه ومع رعيته ندينه طاب ليه انتا عارف ايه التهديدات اللى هددوه بيها لو معملش دا يمكن هدوده انو يقتلو فى كل الاقباط هيفرح هو بكدا وانى رعيته تروح اهدو بقى كفاية محدش بيولع الدنيا دى غير كلامنا بلاش الشهامة تخدكم اوى كدا وصلو لانى دا حل المشكلة


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة يعني انتو بتفهمو اكتر من الانبا كيرلس حتى قاعدين تتفلسفو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو عندو حكمة اكتر منكم الف مرة دي مش شغلانتكم لسا كل واحد بيدخل بيشلف كلمتين على مزاجو و هو قاعد في بيتو مش زي الي قاعد وسط الحدث 

ما تدخلوش في امور اكبر منكم كل عمل و له اصحابه


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> نشكر ربنا على كل حاجة وبعدين انتو متعرفوش الضغوط اللى بتعرضلها بس المفروض لنا فاهمين الحكومة بتاعتنا كفاية بقى الانبا كيرلس هيتحملهم ولا هيستحمل ولاده مترحموهم انتو مستنين ايه مستنين انو يمسك سيف ويطلع يقتل فيهم ولا مستنين ايه هو بدل منصليلة ربنا معاه ومع رعيته ندينه طاب ليه انتا عارف ايه التهديدات اللى هددوه بيها لو معملش دا يمكن هدوده انو يقتلو فى كل الاقباط هيفرح هو بكدا وانى رعيته تروح اهدو بقى كفاية محدش بيولع الدنيا دى غير كلامنا بلاش الشهامة تخدكم اوى كدا وصلو لانى دا حل المشكلة


* نفس وجهه نظرى فى نفس الموضوع*
*المفروض نصلى*
*لاننا بعيد كل البعد*
*عن حقيقة الاحداث*
*لان الغول كان يقصد اغتيال الانبا كيرلس *
*والايام بيننا*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *يا دونا محدش قال كدا*​
> 
> *بس مينفيش كل حاجه حصلت احنا عمرنا ما هنطلع ونكسر ونعمل كدا *​
> *بس فى قانون ممكن يجيب لنا حقنا*​
> ...


 
انتا عايش بره مصر ولا مش بتسمع اخبار ولا ايه بظبط حكومة ايه وقانون ايه وحق ايه لو انتا مسلم اقولك ماشى كلامك صح 
انتا معرفتش انى فى تهديدات جات للانبا كيرلس قبل القداس وقلوله كفياك كدا وقلوله استنى هدية العيد وهو بلغ بكلام دا ولا حياه لمن نادى دا بلعكس كانو مطبخينها مع بعض والحكومة سمعت ولا الهوا وحتى اصلا الكبار اللى بيحضرو القداس مجوش خافو على نفسم لعيار يصيبهم


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي *​
> 
> *تم الاتصال بية في برنامج 10 مساءأ*
> *ونفي خبر اعتكاف قداسة البابا وقال ب الفظ الواحد:*
> ...


ومين قال انى البابا فعلا اعتكف هات دليل واحد البابا فعلا متكفش بطلو تهاجمو ابائكم لانكم كدا انقسمتو واعرفو انى دول ربنا مديهم حكمة اكتر من اى حد
انا فى كل الجرايد كلو بيقول البابا بيفكر فى الاعتكاف


> أكد مصدر داخل المقر البابوى أن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية، يفكر فى الاعتكاف بدير الأنبا بيشوى


نقلا عن جريدة اليوم السابع


----------



## الفارس الامين (10 يناير 2010)

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح اشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عرى ام خطر ام سيف كما هو مكتوبا اننا من اجلك نمات كل الحياة 
ربنا ينيح اروحاهم فاحضان ابينا ابراهيم واسحاق ويعوب وصدقونى شباب دلوقتى بينا لينا دالة قوية قوى فوق لانهم دول شباب زينا ودمهم قدام ربنا ثمين فنطلب منيهم انهم يعينو ضعفنا امام عرش النعمة 
وانة يحل بسلامة على شعب الكنيسة ويرسل تعزياتة لكل ام ولكل بيت وفى كل قلب


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2010)

*حاجة من اتنين*​ 
*يا اما مضغوط عليه من امن الدولة*​ 
*يا اما .......كلها بسبب الخوف*​ 
*مفيش حل وسط .. انسوا*​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه انا اسغربة زيكو بس هو لزم يقول كده علشان ميقلوش انتو بولعو الدنيا


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

صدقوني البابا والانبا كيرلس ساكتين عايزين يتفرجوا علي تصرف ربنا
وعلشان العالم كله يشهد ان الدين المسيحي هو الدين الحق
ولو كل العالم وقف ضدنا احنا برده هننتصر بقوة ايماننا 
البابا والانبا كيرلس بيتفرجوا علي حكم السماء اللي اكيد هيكون عادل
ملعون من اتكل علي ذراع بشر
ليه بتطلبوا من البابا والانبا كيرلس يتصرفوا
اطلبوا من الاعلي والقادر علي كل شئ
وزي ما الكتاب المقدس ما بيقول 
" والقادر ان يفعل فوق كل شيء اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا "
امين
اهدوا وصلوا​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *حاجة من اتنين*​
> 
> 
> *يا اما مضغوط عليه من امن الدولة*​
> ...


 

اهدي وبلاش تتسرع في حكمك
التسرع اخره ندم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2010)

*يا جماعه تخيلوا معايا لو فى اب ابنه بيلعب فى الشارع وطلعله وهو بيبكى ومتعور وهدومه متقطعه علشان ابن الجيران ضربه 
تفتكروا الاب لما يسمع ابنه بيقول انا هاخد اخويا الكبير وننزل نضربه
هيرد يقول اه برافو يا ولاد خدوا السكينه من المطبخ وروحوا خدوا حقكوا ولا هيهدى ولاده  ويقولهم سيبونى انا هعرف اخد حقكم ويروح هو يكلم ابو الولد ده ولو معاقبوش يعرف وقتها يتصرف بطريقه قانونيه ويروح يعمله محضر فى القسم او يرفع عليهم قضيه
فكروا هتعرفوا ان الحكمه مطلوبه علشان منخسرش اكتر ما خسرنا واللى عنده اقتراح تانى يسمعنا *


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه تخيلوا معايا لو فى اب ابنه بيلعب فى الشارع وطلعله وهو بيبكى ومتعور وهدومه متقطعه علشان ابن الجيران ضربه *
> *تفتكروا الاب لما يسمع ابنه بيقول انا هاخد اخويا الكبير وننزل نضربه*
> *هيرد يقول اه برافو يا ولاد خدوا السكينه من المطبخ وروحوا خدوا حقكوا ولا هيهدى ولاده ويقولهم سيبونى انا هعرف اخد حقكم ويروح هو يكلم ابو الولد ده ولو معاقبوش يعرف وقتها يتصرف بطريقه قانونيه ويروح يعمله محضر فى القسم او يرفع عليهم قضيه*
> *فكروا هتعرفوا ان الحكمه مطلوبه علشان منخسرش اكتر ما خسرنا واللى عنده اقتراح تانى يسمعنا *


 

عندك حق يا دونا
احنا اولاد الملك العالم ده مش بتاعنا ولينا القانون الخاص بينا
ليه ننزل للعالم ده ونمشي علي قوانينه​


----------



## bent almalk (10 يناير 2010)

*الغريبة انة كذب ابونا صليب متى فى برنامج 90  دقيقة ونفى عدم تواجد الامن وقال
الامن قام بالسيطرة الكاملة وقال للمذيعة انا اللى فى نجع حمادى مش ابونا صليب
هنفضل كدا طول محنا  دفنين راسنا فى الارض زى النعام

اذا كان الابنا كيرلس قال كدا امال المسلمين يقولو اية

الاقباط بتتلكك 


مع وافر الاحترام لانبا كيرلس

يارب ارحمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا​*


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

*انا من الناس الى مش مستغربة ان الانبا كيرلس قال كدا لسبب لو لحظتوا ان التهديدات الى اتكلموا عليها كانت موجه لية شخصيا وان القداس طلع الساعة 10 زى ما ابونا قال فى برنامج العشره مساء و لما كلموا الانبا كيرلس نفى الكلام دة لانه ببساطة خااااااااااااااااااااااايف و الدليل انه خايف انه طلع القداس بدرى علشان عدد الاصابات تقل و مش تتشال نهائيا و انهاردة بيقول كدا لانة مازال خايف ودى مش حاجة غريبة لان بطرس خاف وانكر و دى طبيعة البشر الخوف ربنا يرحمنا جميعا وربنا يسامحنى انى بقول كدا*​ 

*و فى اعلان حابة انشره هنا فى المنتدى ان اليوم 10/1/2010 الساعة 8 مساءا حتى الساعة 9 مساءا صلاة من اجل احداث نجع حمادى و ان الرب يدخل و ينجينا من اعوان الشيطان اتمنى الرسالة دى تتنشر والناس تعمل بيها *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه انتم بتتكلموا وخلاص
ومش فاهيمن اي شئ
خلاص رحوا انتم مكان الانبا كيرلس
لما انتم شايفين ان اللي هو بيعمله وبيقولوا غلط
وعندكم حكمه اكبر منه وعمالين تحللوا الموقف وخلاص

لازم يكون عندنا ثقه اكبر من كدا في رعاه الكنيسه وفي حكمتهم
وانهم مضايقين اكتر مننا بس لازم نتصرف بحكمه

ربنا قال كونوا حكماء مثل الحيات ودعاء مثل الحمام
وقال كمان 
في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

ياريت نسلم امورنا لحكمه الكنيسه
واكيد ربنا مش هيسيبنا وهيتصرف
دا مفيش اقوي منه وهو الوحيد اللي يقدر علي كل شئ

نصلي ونصوم
واكيد ربنا يتصرف

وبلاش نولعها كدا

لما احنا بنقول كدا
امال هما يقولوا ايه بس

فكروا صح بفكر اولاد ربنا
وابعدوا فكر العالم عنكم

وربنا يعمل الصالح لشعبه​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

عشرة على عشرة يا نيفين امال بقالنا منقلهم ايه من يوم الحادثة و كل واحد عامل نفسه افهم من الانبا و احكم 

ربنا يهدي نفوسكم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 يناير 2010)

*بصم انا قايدة نار جوايا ولا عارفة اتعامل ولا حتى اسلم على زملاتى فى الشغل 

وكل ما ابص لحد منهم احس ان دم شهدائنا نازل من ايده 

بس كان فيه مقوله زمان بيقولهالى امين الخدمة بتاعى لما كنا بننزل اماكن خطيرة فى الخدمة زى مكان فيه نشالين وناس تجار مخدرات 

كان ولدينا بيخافوا علينا كان بيرد بكلمه واحدة لو مش واثق فى الهك متعبدهوش احسن 


واحنا بنقوله كلنا احنا واثقين فيك يا اعظم واحن طبيب 

عمرنا مهنكون حنين على ولادة اكتر منه اكيد هو شايف وعارف واكيد رده عليهم هيعلمهم اكبر درس

ولو كنتوا ناسين الضربات العشرة لارض مصر هتفكركم بعظمة وقوة الهنا 

عمر اى اب فى الدنيا مهيشوف ابنه مزلول ومقهور ومتهان وهيسكت وتخيلوا بقى لو متهان ومسكور ومجروح علشان انه ابنه يااااااااااااه تخيلوا بقى ممكن يحصل ايه 

والمفروض نفرح بالى حصل ونفرح بالشهداء الى دمهم بيروا كنيستنا لحد الان زمان الناس كانت بتفرح وبتتمنى الشهادة على اسم المسيح 

كانت الاهالى بتفرح وبتهلللان ابنهم شهيد لو فعلا حصل ان واحدة زغرطت ان ابنها استشهد فهنيئا له بالملكوت فى حضن ابيه وده يبخته احتفل بالميلاد مع صاحب عيد الميلاد 

انا اتكلمت كتير بس كان نفسى اتكلم واطلع الى جوايا

صلوا عنا يشهداء يسوع ​*


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> *الغريبة انة كذب ابونا صليب متى فى برنامج 90 دقيقة ونفى عدم تواجد الامن وقال​*
> 
> _*الامن قام بالسيطرة الكاملة وقال للمذيعة انا اللى فى نجع حمادى مش ابونا صليب*_
> _*هنفضل كدا طول محنا دفنين راسنا فى الارض زى النعام*_​
> ...


 
هقولكوا ايه غير اللى ايده فى المية مش زى الى ايده فى النار انتو بتتكلمو فى وسع عشان مش فى الموقف لكن لو فى الموقف هتعرفو انى الله حق مش فاهمة انتو عاوزين ايه بردودكم دى تشيطو الشباب ويمسكو اى واحد مسلم يقتلوه عشان ترتاححو طاب لو قتل واحد مهو هياخد اعدام لانى الحكومة متواطئة مع الاقباط بس افهمو بقى وارحمو الانبا كيرلس مش ناقصكو


----------



## Kiril (10 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة انتوا ناسيين ان في مسلمين كتير لما بيشوفوا كده بيتأثروا و يبتدوا يفوقوا من اللي هم فيه 
و يروحوا للمسيح بعد كل اضطهاد شفناه
انتوا مش واخديين بالكوا قد ايه احنا بنزيد و هم بيقلوا؟
الحوادث دي في صالحنا مش ضدنا
العالم بيعرف ان الاسلام دين ارهاب و المسلمين ابتدوا يشكوا في الاسلام و يعرفوا المسيح


----------

